# Icons und Stapelverarbeitung



## phunkydizco (1. September 2004)

Hallo

Ich suche ein Programm, mit dem man aus diversen PNG Dateien entsprechende Icons erstellen kann, also *.ico. Das besondere ist aber, dass ich für die verschiedenen Größen die ein Icon haben kann, also 16x16, 32x32 usw. andere PNG Dateien habe.

Gibt es ein Batch- oder Stapelverarbeitungsprogramm mit dem man sowas machen kann?

Greats
Phunkydizco


----------



## thoru (1. September 2004)

Schau dir doch bitte mal Irfanview an.
In diesem Programm ist eine Stapelverarbeitung enthalten.



cu
thoru


----------



## phunkydizco (2. September 2004)

Die Batch-Funktion von IrfanView ist nicht schlecht, allerdings kann sie nicht dass, was ich wollte. Hinzu kommt noch, dass IrfanView keine Icons mit Transparenz kennt, meine PNG-Files allerdings schon.

Gibt es kein Batch-Programm das Mehrfach-Symbole aus verschiedenen Quellen erzeugen kann?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. September 2004)

Wenn Du Photoshop zur Verfügung hast, kannst Du Dir ein *.ico-Plugin
runterladen und prima die Stapelverarbeitung mit Deinen gewünschten
Dateien nutzen.

Gruss Markus


----------



## prediAndre (13. September 2004)

Schau mal nach dem " Axialis IconWorkshop 5.0 ", müsste eigentlich damit gehn !

andré


----------

